# omnes giocatores squadrae in stadio adstare hora nona debent



## voltape

Once I saw in a College the above “learned” notice – I suppose they meant “All players of the team must be at 3 pm in the stadium” – is that good Latin?  Is “giocatores squadrae” a whimsical back formation from Italian, on the assumption that if Italian is the daughter language of Latin, then Latin neologisms can be formed from Italian?
Thank you


----------



## bearded

voltape said:


> Is “giocatores squadrae” a whimsical back formation from Italian


Yes, absolutely.  Here we would call that _latino maccherònico _(macaronic Latin).
 Another example is the macaronic motto ''_Dulcis in fundo'' (It. 'il dolce in fondo'_: please note the wrong masculine 'dulcis'..) supposedly meaning ''the sweet part at the end/bottom'' - but reminding of ''a dessert/cake comes at the end of the meal'' (many Italians not knowing Latin think it is correct..). It is of course opposed to the authentic Latin saying ''_in cauda venenum_'' (poison in/on the tail).


----------



## Snodv

Hmm.  I am wondering what's wrong with _dulcis._  Even if it represents the absent _pars, _which is feminine, it's still _dulcis_.  Or are you saying it should be neuter _dulce_?


----------



## Snodv

Speaking of such things, in my ignorance I have in the past wished people "Felix Saturnalia" or "Felicem Saturnaliam."  I thought it was a feminine singular, but it is actually a neuter plural.  (I don't feel too bad, as the Romans confused themselves with such things:  fem. sing. _opera_ lived alongside neut. pl. _opera_ from _opus_.) 
So:  Felicia Saturnalia omnibus,  et felicem Christi missam.


----------



## bearded

Snodv said:


> Hmm.  I am wondering what's wrong with _dulcis._  Even if it represents the absent _pars, _which is feminine, it's still _dulcis_.  Or are you saying it should be neuter _dulce_?


Yes, I mean it should be neuter..
Nice Feast Days.


----------



## voltape

Thank you. But now I'm curious - how would the "players of the team" be in decent Latin?


----------



## Scholiast

Scholiasta (masc. sing. _ne Snodv _(# 4) _dubitet _) legentibus amicis moderatoribusque S. P. D. necnon ad Festum Christi Nativitatis idoneam:

rogavit voltape (# 6) quomodo Latine proprius dicatur "players of the team". fortasse_ commilitones manipuli_? mehercle, rare invenitur locutio inhabilior Latina quam Anglica lingua.

Σ


----------



## Snodv

And here's a somewhat less military alternative: _comites factionis.  _Among other meanings, a _factio_ was a team or party of charioteers.


----------



## Scholiast

Saluete omnes!

Dang!



Snodv said:


> a _factio_ was a team or party of charioteers



ita vero._ factio_[_nis_] is neater, tidier and better fitting than my suggested (# 7) _manipuli_.

And _comites_ for 'team-mates' is pretty good too. I am always happy to have my Latin improved!

Σ


----------

